# Expansion Opinion



## Ducket

From ESPN

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1217/1478643.html 

"Robert Johnson, the billionaire founder of Black Entertainment Television, has been chosen as owner of the NBA's new Charlotte expansion franchise. *The 56-year-old Johnson will become the league's first black majority owner.*"

I say it's about freakin time, although I thought MJ already was a majority owner(?).

Anyway, as much as I have to applaud the progressiveness of this, I still think it's a big mistake for the league to be expanding right now. But I guess that's why I'm not commish...:sigh:


----------



## Showtime84'

The league needs to go back down to around 24 teams, only then will it be able to regain some of the shine it had 10-15 years ago.


----------



## XYRYX

I hate that decision!
another new team, another empty arena................
they should move another team to charlotte. i also would like to see another team in mexico city.


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Ducket</b>!
> 
> I say it's about freakin time, although I thought MJ already was a majority owner(?).


He is the owner but not officially because a player can't own a team. When he retires this things will be solved.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> The league needs to go back down to around 24 teams, only then will it be able to regain some of the shine it had 10-15 years ago.


I think the players are more athletic than they were before, cutting teams off wouldn't fix anything. My brother hit a great point the other day, when he said why teams aren't averaging as much now as they used to is because of the officiating. The game is fragmented, they go down the court.. foul.. go back down.. foul.. and the cycle repeats itself constanty.

Who knows, maybe if they didn't call so many touch fouls, the players would get in a rhythm and the game would be moving fluidly like the good old days? Now we have Referees who think they're the main attraction, and that's not a good thing, not now, not ever.

I really think going on farther with the officiating, that the NBA should adopt what NFL does with it's refs, every year their job is really on the line, they have to train get on top of their calls. And if they mess up calls during games, that hurts their job standing as well. But the difference with NBA officials, they have more control over the games, than any other refs in all of sports, so they need someone to control them. Several games I've watched this season, the refs aren't even consistent with the way they call fouls, waiting until the fourth to call a touch foul everytime down the court.

I think if the refs eased up on the calls, gameplay would be back to being good again.

-Tim


----------



## Mongolmike

*Not that it is important, but*

I thought MJ was a minority owner.... (no puns please).... does he or didn't he have like only 10% or something?


----------



## spartanfan2003

Bird is baketball! That guy will not know how to run a team. Be sure to watch future games on BET.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Bird is baketball! That punk will not know how to run a team. Be sure to watch future games on BET.


What does that mean. Half of the people that buy NBA teams do not know how to run one and that is why the get people around them to help and do it. What Kind of statement is that. By the way Robert Johnson no longer owns BET


----------



## spartanfan2003

But I bet that you will see a few Charlotte games pop up on BET. It always happens.


----------



## tha reason030

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Bird is baketball! That punk will not know how to run a team. Be sure to watch future games on BET.


<strike>Ignorant </strike>comment alwayz come out of your mouth, you NEVER make sense...

That was just <strike>stoopid what you said</strike>.... truth needs to be said (do not make a judgment about the intelligence of other posters, please. Thanks.TR)

Cool Point Rating: (drumrolls please)

-5


`1~yaself...


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> But I bet that you will see a few Charlotte games pop up on BET. It always happens.


WHat always happen


----------



## tha reason030

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> But I bet that you will see a few Charlotte games pop up on BET. It always happens.


When has it happened?

You are a complete [strike]IDIOT[/strike] PLEASE NO PERSONAL ATTACKS ON THE POSTERS, you don't make sense. 
We will not see any games on BET. BET is a Music/Black Gospel-Church channel, it has never AIRED any games. You are an[strike]IDIOT[/strike]. I watch BET everyday, and have never seen one game played on tha channel. 

Thats like sayin 1+1=3... [strike]stoopidass...[/strike]NO PERSONAL ATTACKS

`1~


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>tha reason030</b>!
> When has it happened?
> 
> You are a complete [strike]IDIOT[/strike] PLEASE NO PERSONAL ATTACKS ON THE POSTERS, you don't make sense.
> We will not see any games on BET. BET is a Music/Black Gospel-Church channel, it has never AIRED any games. You are an[strike]IDIOT[/strike]. I watch BET everyday, and have never seen one game played on tha channel.
> 
> Thats like sayin 1+1=3... [strike]stoopidass...[/strike]NO PERSONAL ATTACKS
> 
> `1~


Well they never played NBA games, but they did play a few ABA 2000 games a few years ago, and they do play some black college games.

But to agree with your point, since the guy no longer has any ties with BET, don't expect any games to be coming on there.

-Tim


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Bird is baketball! *That punk will not know how to run a team.* Be sure to watch future games on BET.


By the way, WHY IS HE a PUNK??? Where is this coming from


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> By the way, WHY IS HE a PUNK??? Where is this coming from


Must've been the Trent Lott in him typing. 

-Tim


----------



## rynobot

Johnson a great intellegent man, he put up the money and he got his team. I am happy for him, Bird will have to wait untill someone is willing to sell him a team now.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Johnson a great intellegent man, he put up the money and he got his team. I am happy for him, Bird will have to wait untill someone is willing to sell him a team now.


I can tell by SPARTANFANS lack of a response is that he put his foot in his mouth with that statement he made


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I can tell by SPARTANFANS lack of a response is that he put his foot in his mouth with that statement he made


Either that or the fact that I actually had a life and couldn't be here every second to respond.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> WHat always happen


Owners of sports teams who also own companies usually advertise one on the other. For example, if the owner of Pepsi bought the Lakers, then you would start seing Pepsi's with Shaq and Kobe on them. I did not know that he was no longer the owner. But he probably still has some influence.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>tha reason030</b>!
> 
> I watch BET everyday, and have never seen one game played on tha channel.


 Wow! You wanna cookie?!?!?!? I do too, Big whoop! The reason they haven't shown a game on BET yet is because they have never been owned (formerly) by an NBA owner.



> [strike]stoopidass...[/strike]


 Um, you are the one who can't even spell.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Must've been the Trent Lott in him typing.
> 
> -Tim


Don't get me wrong. I would never say anything racist, I grew up in an all black street, with tonnes of black relatives, I grew up and am still growing up around black culture. I am the last person that you should expect to be racist. It insults me that you would even say something like this to me. I think he is a punk just because I have heard him and seen him and just think that. I also think that Bill Gates and Jack Nasser are punks, does that mean that I am a white-hater? No. It does mean that I am a rich-hater though,  .


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>tha reason030</b>!
> 
> 
> <strike>Ignorant </strike>comment alwayz come out of your mouth, you NEVER make sense...


I am ignorant? How so? You are the one going around attacking me just because I called a black guy a punk. Race should not matter, I just don't like the guy. Wouldn't you say that that is a double standard nowadays when I could go on and on calling a white guy a punk, but the minute I say something about a brother, I get jumped on! You don't know who I am, you obviously missed the boat on my post. When I posts biast opinions, they are mostly light-hearted, like saying that the Grizzlies are the #1 team in the league, or the posts are sticking up for my team, Michigan State. I post many intelligent posts, and by the looks of it, you could work on intellegence yourself. Don't talk to me about smarts when half of you post is misspelled. (if mods want me to edit this because they feel it is attacking him personally, just ask, but I feel that I am just sticking up for myself)


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Either that or the fact that I actually had a life and couldn't be here every second to respond.


uh you had posted about other things while not posting back on this so, whatever floats your boat


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Owners of sports teams who also own companies usually advertise one on the other. For example, if the owner of Pepsi bought the Lakers, then you would start seing Pepsi's with Shaq and Kobe on them. I did not know that he was no longer the owner. But he probably still has some influence.


Totally false statement Paul Allen has a very big stake in Microsoft. I have never seen not 1 Portland Trailblazer in a Microsoft commercial.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Wow! You wanna cookie?!?!?!? I do too, Big whoop! The reason they haven't shown a game on BET yet is because they have never been owned (formerly) by an NBA owner.
> 
> Um, you are the one who can't even spell.


Viacom/MTV owns BET no NBA game has ever been shown on either one, so NO it wont happen.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I would never say anything racist, I grew up in an all black street, with tonnes of black relatives, I grew up and am still growing up around black culture. I am the last person that you should expect to be racist. It insults me that you would even say something like this to me. *I think he is a punk just because I have heard him and seen him and just think that*. I also think that Bill Gates and Jack Nasser are punks, does that mean that I am a white-hater? No. It does mean that I am a rich-hater though,  .


You've heard and seen him Where????


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> I am ignorant? How so?* You are the one going around attacking me just because I called a black guy a punk. Race should not matter, I just don't like the guy.* Wouldn't you say that that is a double standard nowadays when I could go on and on calling a white guy a punk, but the minute I say something about a brother, I get jumped on! You don't know who I am, you obviously missed the boat on my post. When I posts biast opinions, they are mostly light-hearted, like saying that the Grizzlies are the #1 team in the league, or the posts are sticking up for my team, Michigan State. I post many intelligent posts, and by the looks of it, you could work on intellegence yourself. Don't talk to me about smarts when half of you post is misspelled. (if mods want me to edit this because they feel it is attacking him personally, just ask, but I feel that I am just sticking up for myself)


You still have not posted why you dont like him and called him a punk? I feel that this has been very unneccesary


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You still have not posted why you dont like him and called him a punk? I feel that this has been very unneccesary


I'll edit it, but what ever floats your boat buddy. I just said that I dont like rich people.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You've heard and seen him Where????


Magazines
C-Span
BET (once)
MTV News (once)


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Viacom/MTV owns BET no NBA game has ever been shown on either one, so NO it wont happen.


They have never really had an affiliation with an NBA team before though!


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally false statement Paul Allen has a very big stake in Microsoft. I have never seen not 1 Portland Trailblazer in a Microsoft commercial.


That is something different! Microsoft does not exactly fit into our pop culture ads and television genre that I am talking about, such as BET does.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You still have not posted why you dont like him and called him a punk? I feel that this has been very unneccesary


Oh, and over-all, I was just expressing my feelings about how mad I was that Bird didn't get the team. Who knows, I might have even called Jason Kidd a punk if he bought them.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> They have never really had an affiliation with an NBA team before though!


Therefore it wouldnt start now!!!! No matter who owns a NBA franchise they just cant play on any station they want to.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> That is something different! Microsoft does not exactly fit into our pop culture ads and television genre that I am talking about, such as BET does.


Now you are backing off your initial statement. People use computers everyday. Besides this is not going to go anywhere so I leave it at that


----------



## spartanfan2003

Spartanfan2003's foot --> L O <----- Spartanfan2003's mouth.

Happy now?


----------



## tha reason030

This post obviously proves you are a ignorant...

Look up tha word ignorant then come back @ me rook...

I never once mentioned anything bout racism, but yet u come attacking me with foollishness like this. This is not the first time you had a stoopid post, and everyone hear will agree me. I don't post as much, but I come attacking you bcuz it needs to be said. You never make sense... juss bcuz you dont like it, you feel it has to be wrong.

The NBA did the right thing in giving a minority a majority ownership in a very big business. You obviously musta thought he still owned BET bcuz you wouldn't have posted he would advertise it on BET. If there was a former owner of Pepsi, and he bought a charlotte team, he wouldn't advertise PEPSI with the Charlotte team, he doesn't have nething to do w/ PEPSI so its stoopid if he did.

Can't admitt when your wrong, especially the fact ur brought Racism into play especially since I aint mention it; especially wid me being Black. Don't bring double standard into this cuz I never said nething about a white person at all. You are ignorant for even assuming that...

and let's not get into grammar aiight? That is what skool is for, me mispelling ish and sayin things wrong doesn't downgrade muh intellegence, I am smarter than u, especially for not knowing what ignorant means and assuming Edited for using foul language, aquaitious, n when u assume, u make an Edited for using foul language, aquaitious out of U and ME. 

What makes u not like him, I bet you never heard of this cat b4 the whole thing started with him mite being able to by the Charlotte team...

When you come @ me, atleast have a valid point, I mean BEEZ even got @ u, and had you running in whole. When you can get @ me, lemme know...



`1~ (also, Y am i being edited for calling someone ignorant, there's nothing wrong with dat)


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>tha reason030</b>!
> This post obviously proves you are a ignorant...
> 
> Look up tha word ignorant then come back @ me rook...
> 
> I never once mentioned anything bout racism, but yet u come attacking me with foollishness like this. This is not the first time you had a stoopid post, and everyone hear will agree me. I don't post as much, but I come attacking you bcuz it needs to be said. You never make sense... juss bcuz you dont like it, you feel it has to be wrong.
> 
> The NBA did the right thing in giving a minority a majority ownership in a very big business. You obviously musta thought he still owned BET bcuz you wouldn't have posted he would advertise it on BET. If there was a former owner of Pepsi, and he bought a charlotte team, he wouldn't advertise PEPSI with the Charlotte team, he doesn't have nething to do w/ PEPSI so its stoopid if he did.
> 
> Can't admitt when your wrong, especially the fact ur brought Racism into play especially since I aint mention it; especially wid me being Black. Don't bring double standard into this cuz I never said nething about a white person at all. You are ignorant for even assuming that...
> 
> and let's not get into grammar aiight? That is what skool is for, me mispelling ish and sayin things wrong doesn't downgrade muh intellegence, I am smarter than u, especially for not knowing what ignorant means and assuming Edited for using foul language, aquaitious, n when u assume, u make an Edited for using foul language, aquaitious out of U and ME.
> 
> What makes u not like him, I bet you never heard of this cat b4 the whole thing started with him mite being able to by the Charlotte team...
> 
> When you come @ me, atleast have a valid point, I mean BEEZ even got @ u, and had you running in whole. When you can get @ me, lemme know...
> 
> 
> 
> `1~ (also, Y am i being edited for calling someone ignorant, there's nothing wrong with dat)


When I was saying "ish" about racism, I was reffering to the Trent Lott coment. I admitted that I was wrong, so just leave it at that. I could say many things about you that I am opressing right now, but I don't say them, because I am not that kind of person. Please take back what you said, because you are being a hipocrit and you don't even realize it.

Listen, I respect you as a poster and as a man, but try to understand, there is not reason for personal attacks. Were you trying to start a problem, because you certainly did. I don't believe you had any right to say what you said, but just stay calm. I don't want you to be mad at me, lets just end the disscusion here before it gets out of hand.


----------



## tha reason030

*"When I was saying "ish" about racism"* - You tryna get @ me with that comment? Damn, what heads do online nowadays to prove a point that aint workin...

Now where should i start:

*"Wouldn't you say that that is a double standard nowadays when I could go on and on calling a white guy a punk, but the minute I say something about a brother, I get jumped on! You don't know who I am, you obviously missed the boat on my post." *

Your running in circle muh friend, if thats not considered mentioning racism @ all, then I obviously don't know what racism is. I'm not sayin ur gettin @ me with the racism, but in general, that comment wasn't needed and didn't help prove your point. By reading that it seems you don't like him owning the team bcuz he is black... I'm not saying that's what u intended, but thats what I'm getting from you by sayin that.


* "I admitted that I was wrong, so just leave it at that. "*

Shouldda done that a while ago when u "tried" to get at me...

*"I could say many things about you that I am opressing right now, but I don't say them, because I am not that kind of person."*

By all means say em, you aint gonna hurt me by tryna get @ me, it's the i-net dawg. I don't get offended by nething ppl say online, it juss doesn't offend me. Don't know y it's offending you. You were wrong from the get-go and had no valid point to begin with. So there's no reason for it...

*"Please take back what you said, because you are being a hipocrit and you don't even realize it."*

While your looking up "ignorant", also look up the word * HYPOCRITE*, cuz not once have I switched point or sides of what Ive originally stated.. so whats again your wrong.

Points for me, none for you.. it's aiight rook, when you got a strong point to debate with me about then you can get @ me, but right now, just call it a night...

`1~ ya self...


----------



## tha reason030

*"Listen, I respect you as a poster and as a man, but try to understand, there is not reason for personal attacks. Were you trying to start a problem, because you certainly did. I don't believe you had any right to say what you said, but just stay calm. I don't want you to be mad at me, lets just end the disscusion here before it gets out of hand."*

What did I post that wasn't necessary?

When i called you ignorant?

When i called you out to back up your points?

When i told you to go back and get @ me when you have enough facts to back up your opinion?

or that I proved you wrong, and you cant come back @ me?

I never wanted to start a problem, but when you post bull like you did "he's a punk" and that he'll prolly put games on "BET" cause he ONCE owned it...

I appologize if i hurt your feelings, but I was juss tryna set u strait...

`1~


----------



## BEEZ

Everyone's point has been taken and I dont want this to go even further off-topic so I am closing this thread for the time being.--BEEZ


----------

